# Remember Me not remembering?



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Is it just me?

I periodically try checking the "remember me" box during login but it never actually remembers. Not a big deal as my username is short but I was wondering if anyone knew why the site wasn't remembering?

I do have cookies enabled for this site... is there a sub-site where this "remembering" cookie or whatever happens that perhaps I am blocking and need to unblock?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Now who are you again????.
Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't thing so..... I don't think I recall ever having my browser forget who I am. What version of Browser are you using? If you are using IE, I suggest given Firefox a shot and see if the problem still occurs. 

If you are using Firefox, try IE for a while and see if it happens. 

So we can track this.. what version of OS are you running and what browser and version do you have installed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sorry for not mentioning all that in my post!

I'm running Windows 2000... and am using Netscape 7.2

I try to use IE as little as possible, and I haven't upgraded to a newer Netscape version because they dropped their email program as of v8.0...

If it is incompatibility with my browser, then I can live with it as it is not really a bad problem just something I noticed and kept forgetting to mention.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sometimes a problem like this can be attributed to a corrupt cookie. Completely delete all of the DBSTalk cookies from your computer then login again.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I had a corrupted cookie once...think it was a bad _chocolate chip_...ate it anyway...got sick as a dog. :grin:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have actually tried not just wiping the DBSTalk cookies, but wiping out all of my cookies and starting over... neither seemed to have any effect on it remembering me.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

HDMe said:


> I have actually tried not just wiping the DBSTalk cookies, but wiping out all of my cookies and starting over... neither seemed to have any effect on it remembering me.


Hmm, I would guess it's an issue with Windows 2000 and the version if Netscape you are using. Time to upgrade.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Fortunately I remember me... which, in the scheme of things, is most important.

I have been debating upgrading to Netscape 8 and starting to use the new version of Agent Newsreader for my eMail now that it supports multiple email accounts... but have not made the jump yet. Normally I upgrade browsers to the latest, but Netscape dropped their email package (as I mentioned earlier) which has forced me to keep the downlevel version until I decide where to move my email.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Personally HdMe.. I always have two browsers that i use, just for things like this. They happen to be Firefox as primary and IE as a backup. Something to think about but sounds like the issue does not really bother you enough to give another browser a try. 

Since FF is based on the same engine as Netscape if I recall, might be worth given that a try and using thunderbird for email. Something worth considering given FF does have a larger user base and seems more active.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have heard a lot of good things about Firefox... mainly what I know is that I hate Outlook with a passion, so I know I will not be using that for email! 

You're right though... this particular issue isn't a big deal to me... but I figured it was worth reporting in case it was a bug in the forum software that could be fixed in case other users were having a problem and just not saying anything.

One day I'll upgrade some stuff on my end and probably will take care of it.

There are a couple of Web sites that I need to use that force me to use Internet Explorer so I do use it from time to time... and it isn't bad, it's just that I like my Netscape better and I'm a creature of habit until change is forced.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I do not care for Outlook either, and I don't have a lot of business contacts, meetings, etc., to keep up with. So I just use Outlook Express. Completely different animals, IMHO. (YMMV..)


----------

